# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Дискуссия по статье "Фонетические трудности при произношении некоторых звуков..."

## Lampada

http://www.complexhelp.ru/logoped/fo...nykh-studentov    *Фонетические трудности при произношении некоторых звуков русского языка у англоязычных студентов*    Автор: *Гордеева Р.Р.*  Актуальность темы настоящего доклада обусловлена потребностью англоязычных студентов в изучении русского языка как средства общения в связи с активным развитием межкультурной коммуникации, внешнеэкономических, политических, культурных и торговых связей в последнее время.
Общение или речевая коммуникация представляет собой особый вид взаимодействия людей, который связан с передачей разнообразной информации, относящейся как к внешнему, так и к внутреннему миру человека. От других способов передачи информации, например, с помощью жестов, мимики, речевая коммуникация отличается тем, что использует очень мощный и гибкий инструмент человеческого языка, необходимый человеку для полноценного общения. 
Опытные преподаватели подготовительных факультетов  Российского Университета Дружбы Народов (которые имеют огромный опыт преподавания русского язык как иностранного) считают: « Если обучение фонетике исключается или даётся неполное представление о фонетическом аспекте, то при обучении  формируется лексико-грамматическая «база» без фонетического «фундамента». В конечном итоге это приводит к немалым трудностям и ограничению возможности овладения русским языком как средством обучения для получения специальности» 
Безусловно, изучение фонетики русского языка вызывает определенные трудности у англоязычных учащихся. Во многих случаях из-за различия в фонетической системе английского и русского языков у учащихся возможно проявление отрицательного влияния произносительных навыков родного языка на изучаемый («интерференция»).
Сущность этого процесса состоит в том, что человек, усваивающий неродной язык, бессознательно переносит систему действующих правил, программу речевого поведения, закрепленного в родном языке, на изучаемый (например, русское предложение строиться по макету английского – «Моей мамы кошка», вместо «Кошка моей мамы») 
Далее рассмотрим основные гласные и согласные звуки русского языка, представляющие наибольшие трудности для англоязычных учащихся. 
В области гласных особые трудности у англоязычных учащихся вызывает произношение звуков [jа], [jо], [jэ], [jу]. 
Поэтому при предъявлении этих звуков преподавателю необходимо информировать учащихся о наличии в русском языке двух рядов гласных : нейотированных и йотированных гласных.
Нейотированными гласными являются [а], [э], [о], [у], [ы], [и]
Йотированные гласные: [я], [е], [ё], [ю] 
•    (ИОТИ'РО'ВАННЫЙ  можно сказать  О гласных звуках — произносимый с звуком иот [j] впереди. Толковый словарь Д.Н. Ушакова):    [ja] - я, [jo] - ё, [jэ] - е, [jу] - ю.
Йотированные ударные гласные произносятся:
- В начале слова я [jа] (ясно - [jа]сно, после гласных звуков переел - пере[jэ]л  и букв ь, ъ как два звука съел - с[jэ]л:, пьют - п[jу]т 
- После согласных ударные йотированные гласные читаются как соответствующие нейотированные гласные (без звука [j]), а предшествующий согласный смягчается :клюква - к[л'у]ква. 
Кроме йотированных гласных у англоязычных учащихся определенные трудности вызывает произношение и некоторых других гласных звуков.
Так, например, наиболее распространенной ошибкой является неразличение на слух русских [и] и [ы]  Например, не различается такая пара слов, как быть и бить. Ошибка обнаруживается уже при попытке произнести звуки [и] и [ы] изолированно. 
Далее рассмотрим особенности произношения у англоязычных студентов согласных звуков русского языка.
В области согласных у англоязычных учащихся особые трудности вызывает отсутствие придыхания  (non aspiration) при произношении согласных звуков и палатализация (Палатализа́ция (от лат. palatum — среднее нёбо)  особенность артикуляции согласного звука, связанная в общем случае с продвижением языка в более переднюю зону) и произношение буквенных сочетаний. В русском литературном языке палатализованные («мягкие») согласные в большинстве случаев имеют «твёрдые» пары: так, [б] и [б’] оказываются противопоставлены по признаку дополнительной артикуляции 
Особенно трудным и непривычным для англоговорящих является произношение русских мягких согласных во всех позициях. Прежде всего необходимо указать учащимся на графическое обозначение мягкости согласных звуков в русском языке. Для этого существуют три способа:
1) в конце слова и перед согласным мягкость обозначается специальной буквой — мягким знаком (ь), который сам никакого звука не обозначает (что также вызывает определенные трудности у иностранцев): мать, письмо; 
2) на мягкость согласного перед гласным указывают буквы я, е, ё, ю, и: Нина;
При постановке мягких согласных звуков также можно опираться на артикуляцию гласного [и]. Сначала учащиеся произносят гласный [и], а потом мягкие согласные в сочетании с гласными: ии - ня, ии - нё, ии - не, ии - ни, ии - ню, ии - зя, ии - зё, ии - зе, ии - зи, ии - зю. 
Но основной ошибкой у англоязычных учащихся при произношении мягких согласных является их замена парными (equal)  твердыми: [б] – [б’], [в] – [в’], [г] – [г’], [д] – [д’], [з] – [з’], [к] – [к’], [л] – [л’], [м] – [м’], [н] – [н’], [п] – [п’], [р] – [р’], [с] – [с’], [т] – [т’], [ф] – [ф’], [х] – [х’]. 
Важно учитывать, что при работе над произношением сочетаний «мягкий согласный + гласный» возможно появление в произношении англоязычных учащихся промежуточных звуков [й] или [и]: мя-мйа-миа. 
Ставить произношение всех мягких согласных нужно последовательно, по группам. Их очередность связана с очередностью введения соответствующих твердых согласных: [б'], [п'], [в'], [ф'], [з'], [с'], [д'], [т'], [г'], [к'], [х'], [л'], [р'], [м'], [н']. 
Также при изучении фонетики русского языка у англоязычных учащихся возникают определенные трудности при произношении следующих сочетаний:
1. Сочетания дц, тц читаются как долгий [ц]: двадцатъ – два[ц]ать, отца - о[ц]а.
2. Сочетания сч, жч, зч читаются, как буква щ [ш'ч] или [ш’]: [ш’ч]ем – с чем, [ш’]астье – счастье, бе[ш’ч]етверти – без четверти, му[ш’]ина – мужчина.
3. Cочетания зж, сж читаются, как [ж], езжу – е[ж]у, с журналом – [ж]урналом.
4. Cочетания зш, сш читаются, как [ш]: без шапки - бе[ш]апки, с шапкой – [шапкой].
5. Сочетания дч, тч – [ч]: над чем на[ч]ем, отчитать - о[ч´ч´]итать.
6. Сочетания гк читаются как [хк]: ле[хк]о, мя[хк]о.
7. Сочетание гч читаются как [хч]: ле[х]че, мя[хч]е.
8. Сочетания дс, тс читаются как [ц]: детский .
9. Сочетание сщ читается как [ш´]: [ш´] откой – с щёткой. 
Таковы основные позиции различия в фонетической системе русского и английского языков, в которых учащиеся неосознанно подменяют звук русского языка близким по звучанию звуком английского языка, что значительно затрудняет усвоение звуковой системы русского языка. 
Согласные [д], [т], [н], [р], [л], [х], [ж], [ш], [ц], не имеющие полного соответствия в английском языке, требуют объяснения их артикуляции. Во всех случаях указываем сначала на похожий звук английского языка. Приводим его в той позиции, где имеется наименьшее несовпадение. Далее говорим о звуковом и артикуляционном различиях. 
Говоря о согласных [п], [к], необходимо сообщить, что, в отличие от соответствующих английских согласных, они произносятся без придыхания. Для выявления различия преподаватель должен сравнить произношение этих звуков в русских и английских словах: парк – park, порт – port, 
Твердые согласные [д], [т], [н] похожи на английские согласные [d], [t], [n], произносимые перед th (month, breadth) , но произносятся тверже. Артикуляция русских согласных [д], [т], [н] отличается от артикуляции английских согласных [d], [t], [n] тем, что кончик языка упирается сзади в верхние резцы, а не в альвеолы. Согласный [т] также произносится без придыхания. Можно привести следующие примеры: дам - done, дом - door, там - time, Том - Тот, нам - now, , тут - two. 
Твердый согласный [л] похож на английский согласный [l], произносимый перед th (health) или в конце слова (ball), но произносится тверже. Артикуляция русского [л] отличается от артикуляции английского [1] тем, что кончик языка с силой прижимается к задней стороне верхних резцов, а не к альвеолам. Приводим примеры: полка – health, пол – small, стул – full, лампа – lamp, класс – class. 
Произношение звука В имеет значительное сходство в произношении с английским звуком [v] (например, вот – vote, Ваня – varnish, ваза – vase, Витя – veal), англоязычными учащимися на месте русского губно-зубного звука [в] может произноситься имеющийся в исходном языке губно-губной звук [w] (например, вот – what, Виктор – week). Кроме того, на месте звука [в] может произноситься и гласный [у] в позиции перед согласным. Можно предположить, что произнесение [у] на месте [в] – ошибка, обусловленная не только особенностями родного языка обучаемого, но и сходством артикуляции [в] и [у]. 
Твердый русский согласный [х] вообще не имеет соответствия в английской звуковой системе. Поэтому вместо щелевого заднеязычного [х] в произношении англоязычных учащихся может звучать смычный [к]: са[к]ар – сахар, [к]леб – хлеб, сме[к] – смех. 
Твердый согласный [ц] почти не встречается в английских словах. В данном случае преподаватель должен объяснить, что звук [ц] является комбинированным, возникающим в результате слитного произношения звуков [т] и [с]. Следует обратить внимание учащихся, что первый элемент этого звука – [т] – произносится менее ясно, чем второй элемент – [с].  
Произношение звука [ц] вызывает затруднение у англоязычных учащихся еще и потому, что иногда на месте [ц] они произносят соответствующую звонкую аффрикату [дз], Также распространенной ошибкой является произнесение на месте [ц] щелевого [с], что для артикуляции [ц] означает утрату смычного элемента [т]. Можно привести следующие примеры: отец, улица, центр. 
ВЫВОД:
Итак, мы рассмотрели  особенности звукового строя русского языка и типичные трудности для англоязычных учащихся. 
В русской речи происходит обязательное оглушение звонких согласных в конце и в середине слова перед глухими согласными, а также озвончение глухих согласных перед шумными звонкими: гк, гч, чн, дц, тц, дч,
В области гласных основные трудности у англоязычных учащихся вызывают йотированные гласные
Также мы рассмотрели основные гласные и согласные звуки русского языка, представляющие наибольшие трудности для англоязычных учащихся.
В области согласных наибольшие затруднения у англоязычных учащихся вызывает отсутствие придыхания при произношении согласных звуков (п, к, т), палатализация или смягчение и произношение буквенных сочетаний (дц, тц, сч, жч, зч, зж, сж, зш, сш, дч, тч, гк, гч, дс, тс, сщ).
Во всех этих случаях учащиеся неосознанно подменяют звук русского языка близким по звучанию звуком английского языка, что значительно затрудняет усвоение звуковой системы русского языка. Данные звуки, не имеющие полного соответствия в английском языке, требуют объяснения их артикуляции.
Таким образом, звуки русского языка должны вводиться не все сразу, а постепенно.   
На наш взгляд, введение звуков русского языка следует разделить на три этапа.
Сначала вводить звуки, произношение которых эквивалентно или приближено к произношению аналогичных звуков в английском языке. 
Это согласные звуки [б], [в], [ф], [м], [з], [с], [г], [й], [ч] и гласный [а].
Затем вводить звуки, произношение которых кажется аналогичным корреспондирующим звукам английского языка, но таковым не является. Это звуки [о], [у], [э], [и], [п], [к], [д], [т], [н], [л], [ж], [ш], а также мягкие согласные.
И, наконец, на третьем этапе вводятся звуки, не имеющие артикуляторных и акустических аналогов в английском языке. Это звуки [ц], [р], [х], [щ], [ы] и йотированные гласные я, е, ё, ю.
Учитывая характер соотношения звуков обоих языков, преподаватель в случаях сходства должен опираться на языковой опыт учащихся, указывая на имеющееся сходство в произношении звуков; в случаях различия – обращать на него внимание учащихся и объяснять, в чем оно заключается. 
Это позволит осуществить индивидуальный подход в обучении и, в зависимости от характера соотношений звуков русского и английского языков, выбрать наиболее оптимальный способ их введения. 
Основная цель обучения произношению и задача преподавателя заключается в развитии фонетического слуха обучаемых и автоматизации слухопроизносительных навыков. Фонетические навыки отрабатываются и закрепляются в специальных упражнениях различного характера. Постановка звуков происходит путем их повторения после произнесения преподавателем, произнесения с опорой на текст или непосредственного образования.
После постановки каждого звука необходимо провести специальные упражнения сначала изолированно, затем в слогах, далее в словах, располагая их по позициям изучаемого звука: в начале, в середине и в конце слова. При отработке произношения звуков очередность приводимых позиций определяется степенью трудности их произношения учащимися в зависимости от характера межъязыковых соотношений.

----------


## RedFox

> Так, например, наиболее распространенной ошибкой является неразличение на слух русских [и] и [ы] Например, не различается такая пара слов, как быть и бить. Ошибка обнаруживается уже при попытке произнести звуки [и] и [ы] изолированно.

 Что за глупость написана?? Быть и бить различаются не гласным, а согласным!

----------


## it-ogo

> Что за глупость написана?? Быть и бить различаются не гласным, а согласным!

 Вы произносите "ы" и "и" одинаково?

----------


## RedFox

> Вы произносите "ы" и "и" одинаково?

  "ы" и "и" — аллофоны одной фонемы в русском языке. В "спать" и "вспять" я тоже произношу разный гласный звук, но фонетически отличаются эти слова — не гласной, а согласной [п] и [п'].
В "быть" и "бить" разница между гласными несущественна и практически незаметна. И, разумеется, в "быть" произносится совсем не тот звук, что в изолированном произнесении "ыыыы". Поэтому чтобы правильно произносить "быть", учиться произносить "ыыы" не полезно и даже вредно.

----------


## it-ogo

> Поэтому чтобы правильно произносить "быть", учиться произносить "ыыы" не полезно и даже вредно.

 Хм... Отдельно произносить "ы" действительно как-то напряжно. Однако же можно сказать "быыыы...ыыыть", "бии...иить", записать звук, отрезать согласную и сравнить. Не могу согласиться, что разница так уж несущественна. Так же, как и в "спать" и "вспять" и т.д. 
Кстати, мне кажется, что помимо чисто артикуляционной разницы, в речи одного человека "мягкие" гласные произносятся тоном (или полутоном) выше, чем "твердые".

----------


## Lampada

Опять русскоговорящие не могут между собой договориться.  Меня так точно запутали.

----------


## iCake

> Опять русскоговорящие не могут между собой договориться.  Меня так точно запутали.

 Да ладно тебе, Лампадочка. Пусть поспорят немного, ведь, как известно, в споре рождается истина

----------


## maxmixiv

Ы и И - звучат по-разному. Всегда.

----------


## RedFox

> Ы и И - звучат по-разному. Всегда.

 При чем тут как именно они звучат, если это аллофоны? В русской лексике просто нет минимальной пары, которая различалась бы по этим гласным. 
В словах "этот" и "эти" первая фонема тоже звучит по-разному. А в словах "быть" и "коты" звук, обозначаемый как "ы", тоже звучит по-разному. Вам не кажется, что эти детали не совсем уместны в статье по достаточно базовым элементам русской фонетики? 
Иноязычному в первую очередь надо ставить произношение твёрдых и мягких пар согласных, а не "ы". 
Не говоря уж о том, что в статье написана вопиющая безграмотность, демонстрирующая, что автор не понимает, чем написание отличается от произношения: «Так, например, *наиболее распространенной ошибкой является неразличение на слух русских [и] и [ы]* Например, не различается такая пара слов, как быть и бить. Ошибка обнаруживается уже при попытке произнести звуки [и] и [ы] изолированно.»
Так вот. Носители русского *тоже не различают слова быть и бить по гласным*. Эти слова различаются *по согласным*. Точка.

----------


## dtrq

Вы или сказать понятно не умеете, или специально, для эффекта, представляете все как можно менее правдоподобным. Но ни один носитель русского (не обладающий дипломом по филологии) не согласится с этим утверждением. 
Может быть звучание гласной и определяется формой согласной перед ней, но на слух мы узнаем об этом именно по гласной. Я не могу на слух определить разницу в звучании "б" в этих словах, но отчетливо вижу разницу между "и" и "ы".
В любом случае, изучающему язык, как и носителям, эти тонкости знать не нужно.

----------


## it-ogo

Пояснительные выражения объясняют тёмные мысли.  ::

----------


## RedFox

> Вы или сказать понятно не умеете, или специально, для эффекта, представляете все как можно менее правдоподобным. Но ни один носитель русского (не обладающий дипломом по филологии) не согласится с этим утверждением. 
> Может быть звучание гласной и определяется формой согласной перед ней, но на слух мы узнаем об этом именно по гласной. Я не могу на слух определить разницу в звучании "б" в этих словах, но отчетливо вижу разницу между "и" и "ы".

 Смело, смело.  :: 
Слова тюк и тук тоже по гласной определяете?  ::

----------


## Medved

The farther an 'o' is from the stressed syllable the more it sounds like a shwa.
Usually a stressed 'o' is a true 'o', first one away from the stressed syllable is an 'a' and the tird or farther are shwas.

----------


## dtrq

> Смело, смело. 
> Слова тюк и тук тоже по гласной определяете?

 Я же согласен, что звучание гласной определяется по стоящей перед ней согласной. Но одно дело различие по факту, другое - на слух, восприятием. Если в этих словах заглушить согласную, все равно можно будет легко определить по оставшейся гласной, а вот если вырезать гласную, это будет сделать намного сложнее.

----------


## RedFox

> Я же согласен, что звучание гласной определяется по стоящей перед ней согласной. Но одно дело различие по факту, другое - на слух, восприятием. Если в этих словах заглушить согласную, все равно можно будет легко определить по оставшейся гласной, а вот если вырезать гласную, это будет сделать намного сложнее.

 Я ж вам не свои фантазии излагаю.

----------


## Medved

Была такая хохма раньше. Записывал два слова, потом прогонял в аудиоредакторе с места стыка гласной и согласной. Согласные у них разные - это очевидно. Дальше идёт очень небольшая зона, где гласный звук физически разный (самый стык согласной и гласной, переход из одной в другую), а дальше - Ю превращается на слух в чистую "У".
Т.е. не всё так просто.

----------


## Lampada

http://philology.by/uploads/logo/graph.pdf

----------


## maxmixiv

А вот спать-вспять и ваши эти тюк-тук как-то по другому работают.  :: 
Тут соглашусь, что тюююю-уууук, вспяяяя-ааааать
Но: быыыыыыыыть. 
Аллофоны не проходил, но опыт и здравый смысл...  ::  ::

----------


## iCake

А я в какой-то мере согласен с *RedFox*. Но также я понимаю тех, кто с ним не соглашается.  
Безусловно Ы и И по отдельности разные звуки, звучат и образуются по-разному. Но тут есть небольшая проблема, в русском языке вы никогда не встретите слово, которое бы начиналось на Ы. Так же не существует слов, в которых бы звук Ы следовал бы сразу после гласной. 
То есть звука Ы по отдельности в русском языке не существует, разве что только в алфавите, чего нельзя сказать о звуке И. 
Теперь самое главное, просто попробуйте произнести, к примеру, слово "БИТЬ" без смягчения согласной "Б" (Именно "БИТЬ", ни в коем случае не "БЪИТЬ"). Как бы вы не старались, у вас этого не получится, потому что у вас всегда на деле будет выходить слово "БЫТЬ" или что-то очень похожее на это слово; и это при том, что вы хотели произнести БИТЬ. ::  
Это же справедливо для обратного варианта. Произнести "БЫТЬ", смягчая при этом согласный Б, не получится. Будет выходить просто "БИТЬ". 
Думаю, что вышеперечисленное может быть одной из причин, почему звуки Ы и И считаются аллофоном одной фонемы. 
P.S. Сильно не пинайте.  ::  Это были всего лишь мои размышления. Не утверждаю, что они 100% истина ::

----------


## Sibiriak

Мне всегда нравится наблюдать за тем, как спорят филологи, на что они опираются в своих рассуждениях, и какими путями находят те решения, которые считают верными. Любят наши уважаемые филологи в своих спорах опираться на научные труды других филологов, коих в наше время написано очень много. И зачастую не редко встречаются труды, которые противоречат друг-другу. И поэтому прийти к одной точке зрения, для них, задача не из легких, а если у них зашкаливают амбиции, то совсем не возможная. Извиняюсь, если это кого-то задевает за живое, но это наблюдения за товарищами, с которыми я работаю.  
В данной теме будут идти споры до бесконечности, и вероятность прихода к консенсусу стремиться к нулю, не смотря на то обстоятельство, что ответ может быть на поверхности, стоит только устремить свой взгляд в нужную отрасль науки.   
И такая отрасль науки существует, и в её рамках давно уже получены ответы на затронутые тут вопросы. И имя этой отрасли науки «Акустика» 
«Акустика - наука о звуке, изучающая физическую природу звука и проблемы, связанные с его возникновением, распространением, восприятием и воздействием. Акустика является одним из направлений физики (механики), исследующих упругие колебания и волны от самых низких (условно от 0 Гц) до высоких частот». 
Если говорить просто, то природой любого звука является механические колебания. Если говорить применительно к звукам речи, это сумма множества механических колебаний, создаваемых речевым трактом. А если это сумма механических колебаний, то всегда найдётся возможность разложить эти колебания на отдельные составляющие и уже после этого проанализировать их. И у тех кто изучал данный вопрос через призму «акустики», просто не возникнут вопросы, о которых тут ведутся споры.

----------


## maxmixiv

> кто изучал данный вопрос через призму «акустики»

 Думаю, что не ошибусь, предположив, что таких тут нет.
В школе давали самые основы фонетики, что заняло буквально пару уроков.   

> просто не возникнут вопросы, о которых тут ведутся споры

 А ответ, ответ-то какой?

----------


## Sibiriak

> А ответ, ответ-то какой?

 В зависимости от вопроса. ::

----------


## it-ogo

Филологов здесь нет, насколько мне известно, а если и появятся, то в дилетантскую нашу болтовню они вряд ли полезут. Точно так же, как я бы не стал обсуждать на досуге свои профессиональные проблемы с собеседниками-любителями - нас будут интересовать совсем разные вещи, и общего языка мы не найдем.  
Что касается вопроса - напомню, что все началось с того, как обучать иностранцев русскому - ставить им произношение отдельных фонем, или слогов. В качестве аргумента было приведено более-менее общепринятое среди фонетиков описание звуков русской речи - логическая связка достаточно спорная и далеко не абсолютная, но имеющая право на существование. Чтобы привязать теперь туда акустику и динамику спектра звуковых колебаний надо пройти как минимум еще один этап - проблему формального распознавания образов речи, которая, напомню, в общем виде не решена. По ходу прохождения этапа там и сям будут возникать прочие фундаментальные нерешенные проблемы на стыках разных дисциплин - физиологии, статистики, психологии, системного анализа, эпистемологии и т.п. 
С точки зрения квантовой механики любую научно осмысленную проблему можно решить, получив и должным образом проанализировав точное решение уравнения Шредингера для замкнутой системы, в которой эта проблема локализована. Но поскольку практически не только решить, но и записать с достаточным для осмысленности решения уровнем детализации оное уравнение в случае проблем, связанных с высшей нервной деятельностью человека, представляется очевидно и совершенно нереализуемым, само упоминание таковой теоретической возможности является не более, чем досужим выпендрежем, чем мы здесь, собственно и занимаемся значительную часть времени.  
Вотъ. Пошел спать.

----------


## Soft sign

> …ответ может быть на поверхности, стоит только устремить свой взгляд в нужную отрасль науки.
> И такая отрасль науки существует, и в её рамках давно уже получены ответы на затронутые тут вопросы. И имя этой отрасли науки «Акустика»

 Все серьёзные работы по фонетике основаны на данных акустики и артикуляции (положении органов речи).
Однако фонетика рассматривает звуки речи более абстрактно, выделяя только те их характеристики, которые не зависят от индивидуальных особенностей строения речевого аппарата носителя языка (голоса). [и], сказанное мужчиной акустически отлично от [и], произнесённого женщиной, но фонетически это один и тот же звук. Такой подход, очевидно, более удобен для описания языка, чем чисто-акустический.
Существует ещё такая дисциплина как фонология, которая идёт ещё дальше в плане абстракции. Она факторизует звуки речи на классы эквивалентности, называемые фонемами. (Звуки, попавшие в один класс, называются аллофонами.) Существуют разные подходы к выделению таких классов. Например, можно положить, что два звука относятся к одному классу, если в языке не существует двух слов/фраз/текстов, отличающихся только этими звуками. Такое деление звуков позволяет оперировать только теми характеристиками звука, которые важны для конкретного языка (если фонетика — дисциплина общая для всех языков, то фонология у каждого языка своя). 
Соответственно:
С акустической точки зрения даже в одном слове «бить» могут быть разные звуки в зависимости от того, кто и как его произносит.
С фонетической точки зрения в словах «бить» и «быть» гласный звук различается, как и первый согласный. (Хотя различие в фонетике, в отличие от фонологии — вещь количественная, и точность, с которй мы хотим определять, являются ли звуки, находящиеся в разных окружениях, одинаковыми, мы можем сами выбирать, в зависимости от нужд.)
С фонологической точки зрения в словах «бить» и «быть» гласная фонема одинакова/различается (в зависимости от подхода к определению фонем в русском языке). 
Если речь идёт об изучении языка как иностранного, то одной лишь фонологии недостаточно для постановки произношения. Нужна и фонетика. Чистая акустика же ничего полезного по сравнению с фонетикой не даст.

----------


## Medved

iCake
я всегда говорил и говорю, что звуки идут парами (мягкий-мягкий / твердый-твердый), за редким-редким исключением.

----------


## Marcus

Слово на "ы" все-таки есть, как и минимальная пара. Это названия букв "и" и "ы". И никто их не путает.
Интересно, а чем провинились йотированные гласные? Какие трудности вызывают [ja] или [je]? По-моему, наоборот, англоязычные норовят их произнести там, где не нужно (ньедьелъя). 
Вот интересно, почему считается, что английское sh - аналог именно русского ш, а не щ?

----------


## iCake

> Слово на "ы" все-таки есть

 Можно узнать какое?   

> Вот интересно, почему считается, что английское sh - аналог именно русского ш, а не щ?

 Кем считается? Английский sh не является аналогом ни ш, ни щ. На самом деле этот звук что-то среднее между ними, но ближе к щ

----------


## Soft sign

> Originally Posted by Marcus   Слово на "ы" все-таки есть   Можно узнать какое?

 Marcus дальше как раз это и написал:  

> Это названия букв "и" и "ы".

 Буква Ы называется «ы». Т. е. «ы» — это слово на букву Ы. И оно образует минимальную пару со словом «и». 
Кроме этого есть ещё несколько географических названий и экзотических слов, обозначающих реалии других народов:
Ыгдыр (район в Восточной Турции), Ким Чен Ын и тому подобная фигня. 
То есть, когда надо, [ы]—[и] в анлауте вполне противопоставляются. Но только таких случаев очень мало, и все они экзотические. Поэтому /ы/ и называют маргинальной фонемой.

----------


## SergeMak

> Если речь идёт об изучении языка как иностранного, то одной лишь фонологии недостаточно для постановки произношения. Нужна и фонетика. Чистая акустика же ничего полезного по сравнению с фонетикой не даст.

 Да, но в самом начале обучения языку на учащегося сваливается невообразимая куча информации - тут и новый алфавит, и фонетика, и грамматика, и слова учить надо. Если попытаться впихнуть сразу всю информацию об особенностях русской фонетики в голову иностранца, он, во-первых, может ничего не понять, во-вторых, запутаться, в-третьих, просто потерять интерес к продолжению занятий. Грамматику и слова можно давать постепенно, с фонетикой это сложнее. Даже для того, чтобы построить простейшую фразу на русском языке надо как минимум иметь представление о твердости - мягкости, глухости - звонкости согласных и редукции гласных, увы. Поэтому, чем меньшим будет набор фонем, описывающий фонологию языка, тем лучше, при условии, конечно, что данный набор фонем описывает фонологию языка достаточно полно.  

> Буква Ы называется «ы». Т. е. «ы» — это слово на букву Ы. И оно образует минимальную пару со словом «и».

 Кстати, до революции эта буква называлась "еры", то есть ее название не начиналось на "ы".

----------

